# Panarello Pop-Off Problem!



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello all!

Hope you are enjoying some sunshine, it has just cooled off enough for me to have a latte, and a little problem has occurred:

When I try to steam the milk, the panarello plastic nozzle part pops off when the steam is started (to flush the water out first) or how it has just happened, flew off into the milk jug whilst frothing... Very messy indeed!

I should say that I use the panarello without the outer part on as it wasn't giving any decent foam. I was getting pretty reasonable results using just the inner part, but now that is not staying on the wand. I have tried it without anything on the wand (bare pipe) and although it was 'ok' it was not very controllable.

So, I think I will one day have to upgrade to the popular rancillo wand, but until then - any thoughts??


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

This happened to a machine I was refurbing once. It turned out that there was a small crack in the plastic which had loosened it slightly. Have a quick check for damage - spares don't cost a fortune.

I'd really recommend the rancilio mod though. It's so easy to do and makes such a big difference to the quality of your steamed milk.


----------



## Zouche (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi Carbonkid, thanks for your reply...

Turns out I had been a bit daft and have now managed to fix it... Moved the machine to do a bit of cleaning and found a little ring of hard plastic... Hmmm not sure what this thingy is maybe I should keep it just in case I need it. Turns out it goes inside the nozzle to compress the rubber ring as you tighten the collar. All fixed now! Red faces all around. Must have fallen out some time ago, thank goodness it didn't get lost!

I shall have to upgrade to the rancilio wand I think. Although I am fairly happy with using the panarello without the outer, it just doesn't look very nice!


----------



## ian3193 (Nov 21, 2008)

I have a Baby twin with the metal Panarello steam attachment and have now stared using it with the hole on the outer cover covered up. I found this out by accident when I allowed some milk to cover it. I think that the Panarello steam attachment produces foam that is to unstable and collapses very quickly & makes any sort of latte art impossible, however, a tiny bit of tape over the hole makes an enormous difference! The foam is much much finer and makes pouring a lot more controllable.

It is not a perfect solution, & I to would like to up grade to the rancilio mod, but in the mean time It means i can @ least start a bit of latte art!


----------

